# can I give Tylenol



## artzkat

Hi all..I have a 2 YO pygmy doe that was limping on her front leg this morning. Holding it off the ground and only stepping on it when necessary. She is eating and drinking and bright-eyed, but in obvious pain.
We checked her foot - all clean and good there. No swelling, no injuries, no heat. We trimmed her feet about 3 weeks ago.
Her leg seems to be alright. no swelling and she can bend her knee okay.
I gave her an injection of benamine but was wondering if I might switch her to tylenol, aspirin, or some other medication tommorrow and if so, what dosage.
I have some liquid, infant tylenol..could I give her that?

She is my smallest doe and sometimes takes some hard hits from her pasture mates.


----------



## RunAround

All joints are moving fine? How about her shoulder? Any tenderness there? 

You can give her a baby aspirin but no Tylenol or Advil.


----------



## sweetgoats

Check her foot really well and between the toes to make sure there is not something sticking her. Check the sole really well also. 

Go slowly up her leg all around it into the shoulder and see if she pulls away so you know. Could she have been butted? 
I give asprin to my goats. I do not use the baby aspirins just because I do not have any, I have never had trouble with the regular asprin. Just make she she is eating.
How big is she? Does she have a temp?


----------



## Shelly

Do you have a lot of mud right now? Our ram have the same thing limping and I couldn't fine anything wrong no swelling, heat in leg/foot, and could bend leg fine. Had the vet out because I couldn't fine anything wrong. He has abscess in his hooves. If you look at the hoof wall on the bottom you can see dark red almost black looking areas. It looks like you trimmed to much hoof off, but you didn't. Our problem showed up after a big rain storm. Got it cleared up and along came another storm and we're back at square one. He's in a dry cover pen now getting penicillin shots. The vet give me butte and say to let them open of their own and heal up, but that's not working so I started the pen. He's also been running a low fever 102.5 to 102.9 with weather in the 50' at the highest. Just like the butte tylenol is hard on the liver and kidney so be careful how much you give. If she's up and moving around coming to eat etc. I would give small does at the most. I plan on going to the health food store and looking for a pain reliever there that is not damaging to the liver and kidney. The manager grow-up on a farm and is very helpful. Shelly


----------



## Victoria

I had my Vet write up pain meds that are okay for goats..you can give 3-5 baby asprind 2x daily for pain. (these are Nigerian doses by the way)
Banamine only short term (hard on liver,)
Bute up to 1 gram daily short term (also harn on liver but not as hard as banamine)
Legend is iv, 
Metacam is iv too, I would rather just give a pill than try to hit a vein..
Hope that is helpful to ya!!
Hope your goaties is better. 
My old goat gets MSM for limping..but she's old..


----------



## liz

You can give one 325mg aspirin to an adult for pain, though it's possible she took a hard hit I would still check between the hooves.

My mom has a small herd of wethers and 4 does...they are pastured in an old apple orchard, amonst these trees are crab apples. The one Togg wether stated to limp one day and we checked him out an found nothing, he continued to limp for 3 days, checked him over again and he had a crab apple thorn up through the soft area on the back side between his heels, it took needle nose pliers and ALOT of peroxide to pull that inch long thorn out of his foot, daily iodine flushes and penicillian got him moving and healed up in no time.

Hopefully it's nothing like that for your goatie and it was just a hit that is causing this...aspirin will help with the inflammation and pain.


----------



## artzkat

*Re: thanks for tylenol info*

Thanks for all the good advice. 
She is still favoring the foot, but putting some weight on it. She is eating fine and drinking...just staying away from the other bouncy goats. Cannot find anything wrong with her hooves or foot in general. She's able to lie down and get up OK. So I think she just got hit or maybe twisted it in a fall or something. She's my littlest goat and sometimes gets pushed around by the larger goats.

She weighs about 40 pounds. I gave her 6 baby aspirin this morning and will give her another 4 tonight. I believe that 4 baby aspirin = 1 regular.


----------



## jntrdrgz

How much Ibuprofen 200 can i give to my pigme goat? She has gaping wounds after dog bite. Shes about 50-60 pounds and the ibuprofen is in pill form.


----------



## ksalvagno

You can only give Aspirin. 

You may want to start your own thread so more people may see it.


----------



## nancy d

jntrdrgz said:


> How much Ibuprofen 200 can i give to my pigme goat? She has gaping wounds after dog bite. Shes about 50-60 pounds and the ibuprofen is in pill form.


Your pygmy needs penecillan for several days & the wound cleaned out really good with weak betadine.


----------

